# What is your favorite combat handgun caliber



## revchopp (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum and have been doing some reading. I have not found a thread like this one, so I will start it here.

Handguns aside, which of the popular handgun calibers do you prefer for Self Defense and why?

As for myself, I own 38 Special, 357 Mag, 9mm, 40, and 45 auto among others. I guess if I had to choose which caliber I would use it would be 9mm because I can get several quick aimed shots off faster than I can with the others. The extra rounds in the magazine doesn't hurt anything either. :gib:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Combat handgun caliber? 9mm is my choice as it's UNIVERSALLY available. The others are predominantly domestic stock and are harder to find when one leaves the country. THAT's why it's the most common among National Defense Forces worldwide. Proprietary has it's advantages, but those same advantages can also be disadvantages.

For my personal use, I have 9mm, .45, .380 and .22LR. 9mm is my preference as I've been shooting it the longest and am the most comfortable and proficient with it. One should choose whatever works best for themselves.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

revchopp said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum and have been doing some reading. I have not found a thread like this one, so I will start it here.
> 
> Handguns aside, which of the popular handgun calibers do you prefer for Self Defense and why? ...


Really? Has there never been a caliber thread before?

Seems like that would have been covered somewhere before.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

revchopp said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum and have been doing some reading. I have not found a thread like this one, so I will start it here.
> 
> Handguns aside, which of the popular handgun calibers do you prefer for Self Defense and why?
> 
> As for myself, I own 38 Special, 357 Mag, 9mm, 40, and 45 auto among others. I guess if I had to choose which caliber I would use it would be 9mm because I can get several quick aimed shots off faster than I can with the others. The extra rounds in the magazine doesn't hurt anything either. :gib:


For the average person any of the calibers mention would work just fine. The one that I carry and shoot the most is the .45acp. I like 200gr Speer Gold Dots the best for a defense load. :smt1099


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*combat handgun?*



revchopp said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum and have been doing some reading. I have not found a thread like this one, so I will start it here.
> 
> Handguns aside, which of the popular handgun calibers do you prefer for Self Defense and why?
> 
> As for myself, I own 38 Special, 357 Mag, 9mm, 40, and 45 auto among others. I guess if I had to choose which caliber I would use it would be 9mm because I can get several quick aimed shots off faster than I can with the others. The extra rounds in the magazine doesn't hurt anything either. :gib:


what is a "combat handgun"?:numbchuck: (aren't they all? except maybe most 22's or a hi point!)

no offense intended, I don't get the reference...

I'll double up on Growlers answer, 9mm.

Usually available, usually cheap, big enough and fast enough to do the job....


----------



## revchopp (Sep 1, 2009)

*What's a Combat Handgun*

Well, I generally rule out things such as my S&W model 500 and my 6.5 inch barreled S&W 629 Classic because they are both too big to carry and recoil too much to shoot and make hits quickly. Of course, I would really hate to be hit by either one of them. :mrgreen: My ideas about what a Combat Handgun caliber is, is what anyone would think. Run of the mill, everyday calibers used for military, police, or concealed carry. I know that is pretty much everything, but I was just wanting to know why you like what you like.:smt023


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

How about the 357sig??.....Plenty of energy....but ammo expensive and not as common as 9mm.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I've carried both 9mm and .45 for work, granted the .45 I carried was hand built in Quantico, I would take it any day over any 9, especially the M9.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the power of the .357 over the 9mm but the extra capicity of the 9 swings the needle back to it being my favorite. The recoil is also less with the 9 making a follow up shot quicker, again another favoring factor for the 9mm.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I tend to like the .40 S&W. But I also carry a 9mm often as well. Both are fine for defensive purposed, with the correct load. Nothing wrong with a .45 acp either, I just prefer the .40S&W.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I shoot a 45 ACP best so that's what I tend to keep with me. I have 9mm, 40's also. But I carry a 45 most the time. I like a 357 a lot too but don't have one at the moment.

Any caliber from 9mm up are fine with me. I just seem to shoot the 40, 45 a little better when I"m getting in a hurry so that's what keep with me. I'm not a fan of 380,25 ACP for defense weapons but that's a personal thing with me. Many use them and are comfortable wit them. And that's the big thing right there, Comfort. It can be the best-est ever weapon and ammo but if you are not comfortable with it it's useless.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If going up against 1 or 2 BG's I want my M&P45. If 3 I want my M&P40 back. If more I want My M&P9. In other words 10, 15 or 17 +1.

I also hope the BG's jump up and down while shooting like on the Bar video of a few days back. 21 rounds and nobody hit. :anim_lol:

What I realy want though is zero combat.

tumbleweed


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

357 mag, 357 sig, 357...


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

9mm, I love the cartridge and will neverget rid of it.


----------

